# General > Book & Author Requests >  Walden living in the woods...

## tree

i d like to talk about Henry Thoreau and his poems, and his Walden...
It should be fantastic to be lost in the woods, living alone there with every animals and vegetables.
Isnt it? Lets go to speak and see what we can see ...
I like this autor cos is a great investigator of the nature.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

I haven't read _Walden_, but I know a thing or two about Transcendentalism and, personally, I think it is all jibberish. (No offense, of course.) Thoreau's political essays (namely, 'Civil Disobedience' and 'A Plea for Captain John Brown') are about the only works of his that interest me. Most 'educated' Americans would say that 'Civil Disobedience' is the single most important political assault on the United States in all of its history. And I tend to agree. Nevertheless, _Walden_ and Thoreau are important phenomena in American history, so one can not simply ignore them.

----------


## KLO

While _Walden_ does have some interesting insights, it is important to remember that Thoreau was not really off in the wilderness. In fact, he walked to town almost every day and he had lunch at his friend Emerson's house often. 

I agree that his political tracts are some of his strongest works, but I also like _The Maine Woods_, which describes Thoreau's odd, idealistic character as much as the woods.

----------

